# v box drag chain lubricant



## rcnease (Nov 3, 2013)

I have two v box spreaders with drag chains. I am trying to figure out what is the best lubricant to use on them. I have been told and currently use a diesel fuel and transmission oil mixture. That makes a huge mess and will drip over the asphalt for quite a while. I am wondering what everyone else uses, and if there is a better way than what I am using as to not damage the area I have to lubricate these things. I live in a residential area so I don't have the ability to just drive into the back yard and just let it rip so to speak. Any thoughts would be great to hear.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

I just use used motor oil. I can lube the links w/ a squeeze/filler spout on a 1 qt. plastic oil container.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

adksnowo;1862994 said:


> I just use used motor oil. I can lube the links w/ a squeeze/filler spout on a 1 qt. plastic oil container.


same except setup but i use new oil .its a little clear and i put the chute in a trash can and leave it run for a while.


----------



## chev_4x4 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fluid film


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Fluid film....and in the spring we clean all of our spreaders thoroughly and then spray all metal parts heavily. Seems to do a real great job. Only been doing it a couple years now but the metal parts still look great with almost no rust or scale and we have had no issues with anything seizing up.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BMWSTUD25;1863812 said:


> Fluid film....and in the spring we clean all of our spreaders thoroughly and then spray all metal parts heavily. Seems to do a real great job. Only been doing it a couple years now but the metal parts still look great with almost no rust or scale and we have had no issues with anything seizing up.


Dido. We spray everything down with FF, spreader chain and bolts, entire plows, bolts/nuts on mowers and basically every nut and bolt on equipment. Our 06 plow still looks brand new except for a couple trip springs starting to rust.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oil mixture for 25 years, with all the dripping mess, rust scale & oil spitting out on first start up of the winter, and now Fluid Film for the past 2 years with no dripping mess, no rust scale or oil spitting out on first start up of the season.

Fluid Film from now on.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I won't knock any of the oil mixtures people use because I think most of them work well, but what I like about Fluid Film as opposed to oil is there are no "rainbows" on my customers lots from the dripping lol


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Rhomar Lubraseal


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

This will be my first year using fluid film, I will be using it on my brand new drag chain in the spreader and reskinned fisher plow. So I'll see how it works. All I have is a couple rattle cans of it now but will buy a gallon if it works like everyone says. How often should I spray the spreader throughout the season?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Chain saw oil, stringy , sticks and gets everywhere and is cheap.


----------



## jcoria (Sep 28, 2011)

How much Fluid Film is needed to lube the drag chain on a vbox?


----------



## RSI Const. (Jan 19, 2013)

I use used vegtable oil. It helps that my brothers own a restaurant and they have friolators, so I have access to all I need. I apply it at the end of each season and then midway through the summer and then again in the fall. You get no rainbows and is non hazardous.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Fluid film


----------

